

Thiel: Alibaba is “fundamentally a political investment” that I wouldn’t make - samspenc
http://pando.com/2014/09/17/thiel-alibaba-is-fundamentally-a-political-investment-that-i-wouldnt-make/

======
hendricklee
Some politically connected investors are saying that the government is unhappy
foreigners are given the rights to own and invest in China's e-commerce via
this IPO and Jack Ma is scrambling to appease them.

